# Polycystic ovary syndrome



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Last year my periods stopped for 6 months. My GP took blood tests and diagnosed PCOS, though I've since read that being v.thin (which I was then) can mimic PCOS. Could PCOS be causing my period pain and making IBS worse? My periods are quite regular now, but I have severe pain both with period and during ovulation.


----------



## 19769 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi there,I'm pregnant now and have IBS and suspected PCOS. From what I know and have been experiencing...hormones make everything worse! My IBS is horrible with this new pregnancy...so maybe if you control the hormones with low dose bc pills, your IBS will settle down?Just and idea and good luck!Ginger


----------



## 16721 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sukie:I've also been given a provisional dx of PCOS - doc was somewhat reluctant to be too definite about it as I did not fit the usual profile (mainly being overweight - I'm pretty slender). But I did have low estrogen and elevated androgens as well as recurring and occsionally multiple cysts. Low-dose estrogen birth control pills have helped, but I still have painful periods and a susbtantial exacerbation of IBS symptoms from the week before my period until a couple days after. I sometimes have pain and worse IBS with ovulation as well. I think this is pretty normal as there seems to be a significant hormonal dimension to this illness in women. If you might be interested in trying the pill, you might also look into continuous dosing schedules - which basically means you take the hormones in such a way that you only have one period every few months. I tried this on the advice of my doctor, since I have several health issues that all seem to get worse during my period, but I didn't like it. It made me feel generally weird - difficult to describe, but I just felt "unsettled," as though it really wacked my hormone levels out. I also had a lot of problems with breakthrough bleeding, so I ended up going back to the regular dosing schedule. Some people really like the continuous dosing, though, so it might work well for you.


----------



## 17460 (Dec 31, 2005)

I was dx'd with PCOS in 2005 (no, wait...in 2004!) and don't fit the profile either (very thin also).They put me on the pill on a continuous dosing schedule, too, and metformin. The pill did a real number on my hormones which did a real number on my IBS. (I also had horrible migraines from the pill). I took myself off the pill and started myself on progesterone cream, which has helped a lot. I've always had very painful ovulations and used to have very painful periods before I had my kids. I remember the Dr saying the cysts swell and reduce in size due to hormone fluctuations and that can cause pain.


----------

